# Cache Bear



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is a photo of a bear another houndsman and myself were able to catch recently up Blacksmith Fork during the summer bear pursuit season. Bear may be fairly common in some areas of the state but not so much here on the Cache, hundreds of hours and thousands of dollars are literally spent by local houndsmen between each successful catch.....which makes finally putting one in a tree a special event. This sow was released unharmed and is still up there somewhere.










BTW, I am always interested to hear of bear sightings or trail cam photos of bear in the area...


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Never ran into one in Cache! Pretty cool to see one from the area


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

Nice. I have seen you guys driving around a lot with the boxes in your trucks and was wondering if you had caught anything yet. Getting to be more around, but still few and far between.


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Good looking sow. As far as other sightings I heard that a Houndsman from Vernal caught 2 bears in 2 days last year. Hopefully the population is coming back.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Josh, the houndsman from Vernal, did come up last summer and assist in catching a couple bear, but there was a lot of local houndsmen help. Together, they were able to saturate a large area and flush out a couple bear that were captured and ear tagged. Josh's dogs, however, were the star of the show.

There has been a noticeable increase in the bear population on the Cache in the last few years. Dennis Austin, the former biologist for the area, estimated the bear population on the Cache during his tenure at between 5 and 15 animals. My own guestimation right now is that we have between 50 and 100 bear roaming the range. Still not a lot considering the size of the area, but better than what it was.


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Good to hear. I too hope see an increase to a stable and manageable population. They are amazing animals.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

We seen a few in Mill hollow last fall. There was a sow and her two cubs. I have seen others in the past, but it has been years.


----------

